# Larvae in petri dish?



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I put a petri dish under a coco hut about two weeks ago...I only use distilled water....today when i was checking the dish i noticed little tiny white worm-like creatures (very small)....im asuming its from the fruit flies but i dont know, i have five tanks and have never seen this before...anybody know?

thanks, tommy


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Most likely nematodes, they won't hurt anything.

Deb


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If they look like white threads they are probably Grindal worms. They break down waste matter in the vivarium and the frogs eat them as a snack, too.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you for the positive feedback...


----------

